# Blue Marlana @ Nipple 8/13



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

We got a late start today, and left the dock around 0700 for our 5th trip of the season. Lines in north of the nipple at 0830. Had ****** in the spread a little while later, but pulled the hooks. Chatted a bit w/ Tom Hammond and Keith Johnson on Gladiator, who boated a couple nice phins. Water looked kinda crappy....not as nice as it was last trip....clean green, with less bait. The fish didn't mind though, and we soon had another ****** hooked up....damn...pulled the hooks again. They can be quite frustrating. We kept paddling around, and finally had a nice blue in the spread. After a few drop-backs...we had him hooked up. Marlana did a great job, and we had this fish to the boat in about 30 minutes. We released this fish to fight another day. Good job Dave Woodley and Josh Hillerin the pit all day. You guys are sure putting out fishy spreads!

Trolled a bit more, and had another blue marlin on. Josh was in the chair, and this fish was BIG! Just about smoke-checked a 50 wide, when she pulled the hooks while tail-walking north. Coulda been a stellar day with that fish. 

Anyways, back to the dock around 630. Look forward to our next trip. I HIGHLY recommend y'all check out the nipple before things turn around. Great fishing today...wish I could go tomorrow.

Tight Lines,

Dave

Backing down...




























at the boat










Woodley trying to get the hook out the starboard side of the jaw...chomp!










Lighting up










Marlana likes to revive the fish










Ready for release


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very, very nice! good report and congrats to the team...you guys always produce and should be proud...i know i am for you...is that your tag? probably a dumb question as i am humbled by your reports but, just curious...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job Dave! You've got a great crew on that boat for sure!


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Allways enjoy your posts,,Thanks


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, the Blue Marlana and the Nipple are on FIRE....


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats guys! and Marlana! it is definately on fire out there!


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweet pics!! And always a great job to y'all on the Marlana!:bowdown


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice pics and fish!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a great day!! It was good seeing you guys last night, ya'll looked a little tired!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Ultralite (8/13/2009)* know i am for you...*is that your* *tag?* probably a dumb question as i am humbled by your reports but, just curious...


Not a dumb question at all. That is, in fact, our tag. We try to tag all the billfish we catch. We have never caught a fish that had a tag already in place, but would LOVE to. I think it would be so cool to know where a fish may have been, and when and where it was previously captured.

Thanks for your post!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

good job as usual Dave,marlana and crew!! reminder if yall go sat. there is a smallINTRA club fun tourney if yall are interested call the club phone today to let know if yall want in or pm me only a $50 entry!! i know there will be alot of club boats out both today and on sat. cant wait to here the reports sounds very encouraging out there right now. good luck and tight lines


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job team Blue Marlana, looks like a heck of fun day even if it was a little frustrating. Those pics are awesom.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Blue Marlana on the prowl.


----------



## lb3 (Oct 6, 2007)

What did the billfish hit. Ballyhoo or artificials and what speed were you trolling


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

> *lb3 (8/15/2009)*What did the billfish hit. Ballyhoo or artificials and what speed were you trolling


We have been fishing all artificials lately. Earlier in the year we used a lot of circle hooks/balyhoo (that work very well), but I am getting tired of rigging them! It seems we get just as many strikes on artificials, and it sure is a lot easier. We never use balyhoo/islander/j hooks, as we fun fish the same way we tournament fish, and J hooks are not allowed w/ meat baits.

Trolling speed depends on sea state. You just have to get a feel for what looks right to you. You may find that you troll faster downsea/calm seaand slower into a head sea to keep the lures looking right. Experiment, and find what works. Sorry if this isn't the specific answer you asked for, but we are always changing speed depending on the aforementioned variables.

As far as lures, we have had fish hit all kinds, from simple moldcrafts, to expensive Barts. If they're hungry, they will eat just about anything. Find the fish (you know where they are now)...you'll catch 'em.

Good luck!


----------

